# Gender :S



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Okay, so. I was sure my hedgehog was a girl. Then today...I had her on her back checking her nails, and she seemed to have stretched more or something, and she kind of has what a male would look like, except it's down closer to her butt than in the middle of her stomach (I've only seen like, one or two pictures showing the difference). but now that I look at pictures again, it seems like there's no way it's a boy because it just seems too close to her butt. Maybe someone wouldn't mind posting hi-res pictures of boys and girls underparts?  Haha. I feel very silly. :3 But better to educate myself properly I suppose!


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

nope, that's her private. it's closer to their little butts on girls. a male..you cant mistake for a girl lol there's no way, trust me. their little privates are right there in your face lol


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah. I saw that picture, but it isn't very clear. Haha. Just, her bits looked like a males kind of, I guess? I dunno. Hedgehogs are weird.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Their bits do look the same just different positions. A males penis is internal and only comes out when they mate or when a male pleasures himself.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh, okay! I just needed someone to say they look similar.  Thank you!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> Their bits do look the same just different positions. A males penis is internal and only comes out when they mate or when a male pleasures himself.


Or when they're showing off...which seems to happen a LOT around here.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

MissC said:


> PapilionRu said:
> 
> 
> > Their bits do look the same just different positions. A males penis is internal and only comes out when they mate or when a male pleasures himself.
> ...


I'm staying with my In-laws right now and last night I had Quigley snuggling in the living room while everyone was hanging out. All of a sudden he decides to "show off" lol. I very quickly turned him so that no one else could see. I really feel like someone should post a picture of this so that male hedgie owners are not freaked out the first time they see it.

But when he is not being embarrassing his parts just look like a big belly button. When I am holding him in a ball I can see it right beside his nose usually so you would definitely see it all the time if hedgie was in fact a boy.


----------

